# Is Gabriel A Christophony or 'Just' An Angel?



## N. Eshelman (Sep 26, 2009)

I am wondering if Gabriel is a pre-incarnate Christ? In Luke 1 he is described as 'an' angel of the Lord and it appears that he has a job description that is close to the Throne... 

If we say he is Jesus, and he isn't- that is blasphemy. 
If we say that he is not, and he is- well, you see the problem.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 26, 2009)

The angels at Christ's tomb are called the/an angel of the Lord.

You have to look in the context of the Old and New Testament references to the/an angel of the Lord to see if it is a Christophany/Theophany and is therefore the Angel of the Lord/LORD.


----------

